# [gelöst] webkit-gtk:3 will nicht mehr

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen soll ich webkit-gtk neu bauen (nach einem World Update). Leider lässt sich das Paket nicht mehr kompilieren. Es kommt aber auch zu keiner Fehlermeldung, sondern bleibt einfach hängen. Die letzten Zeilen sind diese:

```
(process:27465): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion `class->set_property != NULL' failed

Source/WebKit2/UIProcess/API/gtk/WebKitJavascriptResult.cpp:91: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_javascript_result_get_global_context: return value: Unresolved type: 'JSGlobalContextRef'

Source/WebKit2/UIProcess/API/gtk/WebKitJavascriptResult.cpp:105: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_javascript_result_get_value: return value: Unresolved type: 'JSValueRef'

Source/WebKit2/UIProcess/API/gtk/WebKitWebView.cpp:2477: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_web_view_get_javascript_global_context: return value: Unresolved type: 'JSGlobalContextRef'

DerivedSources/webkitdom/WebKitDOMCustom.h:31: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_dom_blob_webkit_slice: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation

DerivedSources/webkitdom/WebKitDOMCustom.h:34: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_dom_html_element_get_class_list: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation

DerivedSources/webkitdom/WebKitDOMEventTarget.h:61: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_dom_event_target_add_event_listener: argument handler: Missing (scope) annotation for callback without GDestroyNotify (valid: call, async)

DerivedSources/webkitdom/WebKitDOMEventTarget.h:67: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_dom_event_target_remove_event_listener: argument handler: Missing (scope) annotation for callback without GDestroyNotify (valid: call, async)

DerivedSources/webkitdom/WebKitDOMCustom.h:39: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_dom_webkit_named_flow_get_content_nodes: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation

DerivedSources/webkitdom/WebKitDOMCustom.h:40: Warning: WebKit2: webkit_dom_webkit_named_flow_get_regions_by_content_node: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation

/usr/bin/g-ir-compiler --includedir ./Source/WebKit2 --includedir . WebKit2-3.0.gir -o WebKit2-3.0.typelib
```

Das passiert sowohl mit der Version 2.0.4 stable als auch auch mit der Version 2.2.4 aus dem testing. Hat jemand eine Idee, was hier schief läuft?

emerge --info =webkit-gtk-2.0.4

```
Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.21-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_B40_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8184588 total,   2220616 free

KiB Swap:    9214972 total,   9214972 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Feb 2014 09:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.10 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay mate-overlay lokal

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /var/lib/layman/mate /usr/local/portage/overlay"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cryptsetup cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv icu infinality ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcdfilter lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds qalculate qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="device-mapper systemd" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4 was built with the following:

USE="geoloc gstreamer introspection jit spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug -libsecret -test"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-keep-memory"
```

Evtl. hängt es ja mit diesem Bug zusammen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497554Last edited by Fijoldar on Mon Feb 03, 2014 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Fijoldar,

 *Quote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee, was hier schief läuft?

  Nein, nicht wirklich. Aber, (nur ein leiser Verdacht) du nutzt den proprietären nvidia-drivers, mit denen es bei einigen Versionen zu ähnlichen Problemen kommen konnte - siehe Bug 487558 und deren Duplikate.

Dieser sollte in den aktuell im Tree verfügbaren Versionen aber eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden sein.

Läuft bei dir eventuell noch eine ältere betroffene Version?

siehe 

```
modinfo nvidia | grep version
```

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo Josef,

danke für die Antwort. Dein Verdacht war richtig. Es muss wirklich mit dem proprietären Nvidia Treiber zusammen hängen (hätte ich mir ja denken können, es lief viel zu lange ohne Probleme  :Wink: ). Momentan ist installiert:

```
modinfo nvidia | grep version

version:        304.117
```

Ich konnte das Paket nämlich mittlerweile sauber durch kompilieren, indem ich temporär

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

genutzt hatte. Nach deinem Hinweis habe ich das direkt mal ausprobiert und es funktionierte. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es in letzter Zeit schonmal ein Paket gab, das so kompiliert werden musste (welches genau weiß ich leider nicht mehr).

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, prima  :Smile: 

Noch kurz zur Vervollständigung, der passende Bugreport ist dann wohl Bug 463960

----------

## pablo_supertux

Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7499228.html#7499228

----------

